# المرجع الكامل لجميع العمليات التي تجري على الغاز



## amjedali (7 مايو 2008)

ENGINEERING DATA BOOK​
كتاب الكتروني يعتبر المرجع الكامل لجميع العمليات التي تجري على الغاز ويغني عن الكثير من الكتب والمصادر. تم تقسيم الكتاب الى خمسة ملفات بحجم كلي 140 MB
 وحجم الكتاب بعد فتح الضغط 278MB ومحتويات الكتاب هي:
Volume I
_General Information . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 1_
_Product Specifictions . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 2_
_Measurement . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 3_
_Instrumentation . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 4_
_Relief Systems . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 5_
_Storage. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 6_
_Separation Equipment . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 7_
_Fired Equipment . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 8_
_Heat Exchangers . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 9_
_Air-cooled Exchangers . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 10_
_Cooling Towers . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 11_
_Pumps and Hydraulic Turbines. . . . . . . . . . . . Section 12_
_Compressors and Expanders . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 13_
_Refrigeration . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 14_
_Prime Movers for Mechanical Drives. . . . . . . . Section 15_
Volume II
_Hydrocarbon Recovery . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 16_
_Fluid Flow and Piping . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 17_
_Utilities . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 18_
_Fractionation and Absorption . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 19_
_Dehydration. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 20_
_Hydrocarbon Treating. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 21_
_Sulfur Recovery . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 22_
_Physical Properties . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 23_
_Thermodynamic Properties. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 24_
_Equilibrium Ratio (K) Data . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 25_
_GPSA Members List . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Section 26_​​روابط ملفات الكتاب الالكتروني الخمسة
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']http://rapidshare.de/files/38729657/Engineering_Data_Book.part01.rar.html[/FONT]

[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']http://rapidshare.de/files/38729658/Engineering_Data_Book.part02.rar.html[/FONT]

[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']http://rapidshare.de/files/38729659/Engineering_Data_Book.part03.rar.html[/FONT]

[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']http://rapidshare.de/files/38729660/Engineering_Data_Book.part04.rar.html[/FONT]

[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']http://rapidshare.de/files/38729661/Engineering_Data_Book.part05.rar.html[/FONT]​


----------



## بلدي (8 مايو 2008)

مشكور على مجهودك أخ/ أمجد

لكن : This file has been deleted

نتمنى تنزله مرة ثانية.

م. وسام


----------



## مهندس 2006 (13 مايو 2008)

في الرابيد شير كيف احمل بطريقة مجانية يعني يقول ادخل اربع احرف اللي عليها صورة القط طيب كيف اختيار الاحرف


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (16 مايو 2008)

الملف ممسوح نرجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## amjedali (16 مايو 2008)

سوف اعيد التحميل مرة اخرى انشاء الله


----------



## أبوزيد (16 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بك

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mah9405 (22 مايو 2008)

نتمنى اعادت الرفع لانه يقول مافي احد حمله اصلا فحذف 
وشكرا


----------



## انور هادي (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا يا استاذي العزيز
المهندس التقني


----------



## انور هادي (9 سبتمبر 2010)

كيف الحال وماهي اخبارك نحن مشتاقين الى محاضراتك الرائعة 
مهندس البتروكيمياويات


----------



## برزان درويش (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اخي امجد الرابط لا يعمل والكتب محذوفة من الموقع اتمنى انت ترفعها مرة تانية ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## السحابةالبيضاء (19 سبتمبر 2010)

نرجوا الرفع مره اخرى


----------



## حلم محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جهود رااائعة


----------



## هشام_525 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## محمد ظاهر عباس (19 فبراير 2011)

ارجو مساعدتي في موضوع تقطير الغاز الطبيعي وتحلية الغاز وتجفيفه


----------

